# Wheel chair hunt



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought that this is pretty awesome.

https://www.ksl.com/article/46638753/provo-man-organizes-hunting-event-for-wheelchair-users


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Now that is something special there. I'm glad they are doing this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ansamy (Dec 4, 2020)

td {border: 1px solid #ccc;}br {mso-data-placement:same-cell;}That's great. After all, people with disabilities are people too, and if they want something, they shouldn't be limited by it. As in this example - hunting. I, too, am handicapped and I do chair work and restoration. Right now I'm interested in refinishing a wooden chair. I want to learn how to do this so that when my grandchildren come to me, we can do something together, and just have people sit on my refinished chairs. But I have to wait a day until the order comes with the necessary materials. What is your hobby?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What ever happened to Coyote Slayer’s efforts with the Chairbound Hunters?

He did a lot of great work several years ago.


----------

